# Stolen kayaking Gear in Glenwood Springs



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Watch Craigslist and let all the local shops know. Obviously clue the authorities in too. Where was the incident? Any chance of cameras rolling?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Use this to help search craigs

Ad Hunt'r - Search ALL of Craigslist™ and more!

Use the advanced ebay search to restrict searches to within 200? miles of your location.

Almost all newspapers have online classifieds that would be off the radar a bit. Look daily depending on where you are it might only be a few or more. I just saw Glenwood so you need to look in Denver too. Contact the major pawn shops by email, provide them photos of you wearing the stuff if you can. Then you are planting a mental image to at least one person in the business of what the gear looks like. 

Sorry to hear this and best of luck getting the stuff back.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

My first thought would be to call pawn shops in Grand Junction. Best of luck!!


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

*LAME*

That is lame, Did someone break into your house or car? Was this in town?

I have an extra paddle and couple extra (good) lifejackets if you need to borrow anything until you replace or recover your gear. 

Mut


----------



## sdillard11 (May 4, 2013)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks for the advice everyone. MUT, thanks for the offer, but I think I'll be in my skis for awhile. The stuff was stolen from my shed in front of my house on 26th street.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I would call ragged mtn sports in Carbondale and let them know what you lost and ry and contact the consignment stores as they might try to sell it that way also.
I'll keep an eye out in my travels


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

this is not cool, I have a question, it might help.

Do you live near any trailer parks where they have gas/oil employees staying nearby?

My buddy got stolen from living in rifle, he looked around, and found his stuff was taken by rig workers in the area.

I will keep my eyes open on the FR


----------



## climber-420 (Jan 10, 2014)

https://denver.craigslist.org/spo/4327130523.html YOURS??????


----------



## sdillard11 (May 4, 2013)

*Nope*

No that is not mine. THANKS though!


----------



## dport (May 10, 2006)

bobbuilds said:


> this is not cool, I have a question, it might help.
> 
> Do you live near any trailer parks where they have gas/oil employees staying nearby?
> 
> ...


Profiling.....not cool.


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

I have a fiend that just had all his tools stolen out of the back of his truck in Glenwood. All chained together, cut, on Blake ave.
Watch it down there.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

dport said:


> Profiling.....not cool.


Leave those rig _workers_ alone.

Smarter to look at the guys who haven't got a job on a rig yet.

Those 'rig' workers are often tired and make good money so they focus on activities other than theft of smaller valuation items.
Activities such as booze, fighting and sometimes worse.

The ones not yet employed coming into an area could be a statistical concern.

=========

Call someone from the Williston ND PD to get a feel for some tendencies.

Heaven forbid that anyone would profile a roustabout.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

dport said:


> Profiling.....not cool.



good point.

I am just trying to help, and unfortunately it's another avenue to pursue. If I hadn't experianced it twice, I wouldn't of said anything. good luck tho...


----------

